# Made bottle opener.



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Opener is copper and bead is brass. Maybe case of cold ones? Stricly for testing purpose


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

sweet !


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Made earlier copper carabiner,to carry my (store bought) whistle,waterproof container(cotton/vaseline or charcloth,and sparkler.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WHAT ? So cool
Cheers


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

THAT IS SO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

